# Emirates/Dnata Medical



## Redbear (Apr 18, 2013)

Does Anyone know the requirements Medical wise for working with Emirates/Dnata in Non Air? 

I have been offered and accepted a job with Dnata in Dubai, all is accepted, except my Medical information. I have a high BMI and thus was required to do more tests by Medical. My blood pressure was a little high (I am anxious!) and my blood results were perfectly fine. 

Now I have been asked to get a report from my GP to ascertain my hypertension. My GP has said it is nothing more than my weight and with my regime will lose it and my BP will come down with it. However I do not need medication and nothing 'sinister'. 

I am REALLY concerned they are going to withdraw my contract now? Or is this for the Insurance Coverage? Does anyone know why they want this? I offered my past 2yrs sickness record from my current employee but they have said they don't need as its not for this reason.. Any light would help as I am getting concerned and only have 40 days until my joining date.


----------



## NjxNA (Jan 13, 2013)

Keep calm... just a routine check to ensure you don't have an existing illness that would then go under their insurance once joined...


----------



## Redbear (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you so much. 
I have never had such an indepth joining process. I know its a massive investment for the group. Also this is the most amazing career progression for me. :fingerscrossed:

Once this is completed its just arriving and finishing off the rest of the formalities. lane:


----------



## emi123456 (Nov 22, 2013)

*Pregnant!*

I just received the offer letter from dnata via email for customer service position. But last week i came to know i'm two months pregnant! i wonder whether they will hire me??? and i'm in tense


----------



## the-number-nine- (Dec 3, 2013)

Does Emirate group provide dental cover?


----------



## m.arshad (Nov 22, 2014)

*will some buddy tell me*

hi all
i want to know i get shortlisted mail in reply of desig r air side 2,i get email thn i give test which i clear thn they take my final interview n said ok we will send u email in 2 weeks,what i want to know i have diabetes which i didt mention in their pre existing illness question?what if i get selected n they call for medical ?what abt if they know i m diabitic ,they will hire me ?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

m.arshad said:


> hi all i want to know i get shortlisted mail in reply of desig r air side 2,i get email thn i give test which i clear thn they take my final interview n said ok we will send u email in 2 weeks,what i want to know i have diabetes which i didt mention in their pre existing illness question?what if i get selected n they call for medical ?what abt if they know i m diabitic ,they will hire me ?


Please be reminded that text speak is against forum rules. Kindly read the forum rules before posting again. Thank you.


----------

